# door swing from bedroom



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Assuming we're talking about single family residential residences, the IRC code is silent on this issue. For convenience, most bedroom doors swing into the bedroom so they don't obstruct the hallway. 

Door swing can come into play in commercial construction when a room's occupant load exceeds 50 people. In that case, doors swing in the direction of the flow of egress to keep people from piling up in the doorways like they did in that Rhode Island nightclub fire.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

DON'T DO IT.

If a fire occurs and someone is trapped, the firefighter who will be wearing a breathing device has to deal with zero visability. He will be trying to open the door in. Thinking it is locked, he will lose precious time trying to break the door.
Its not true what you see in hollywood movies whereas the rescuers can see what they are doing in interior fires. 

The door when fully opened should be against a wall. If this is not the case, then install a new door.


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

rjordan392 has a great point. When I was younger, I had my share of structure fires. Crouched down, in the pitch dark, not being able to see 2 inches beyond your mask, that's no time to figure out that this guy's bedroom door bucks everything you've ever known about a residential bedroom door. I'd think what my instincts are telling me: a door that opens out is a stairwell, or worse, a linen closet. Talk about disorienting.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Aggie67 said:


> rjordan392 has a great point. When I was younger, I had my share of structure fires. Crouched down, in the pitch dark, not being able to see 2 inches beyond your mask, that's no time to figure out that this guy's bedroom door bucks everything you've ever known about a residential bedroom door. I'd think what my instincts are telling me: a door that opens out is a stairwell, or worse, a linen closet. Talk about disorienting.


I have been in this trade for many years and have never heard any discussion of this topic from this point of view. I always swing bedroom and bathroom doors into the room, against a wall for asthestics; I don't want to see a bunch of ugly open doors cluttrering a hall; but your reason is a point that should be well taken by all, both diy and pro.It is indeed true that when we can't visually verify something, our brain defaults to the "norm"; hot water is the left side knob or shut off valve, touch the wall on the latch side of the door for a light switch when you enter a dark room, reach back with your right hand to flush the toilet, etc.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm thinking that the reason for your post is the need for room in the bedroom. Though it is not as easy as changing the swing of the door, another option would be to install a pocket door. They are not too hard to install as long as you are not scared to do a little drywall work. Do a search if you think this might be a better option for you.
Brett


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Last house had a small bathroom & I installed a pocket door for more room. I actually did consider an outswing door. I didn't think it would look right & there was a bedroom door right next to it


----------

